# Furry community and the deep web



## VGmaster9 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just wondered something, do you think there are many places of the furry community like FA that resort to the deep web? I'm sure there are tons of talented furry artists that we never see in the web we know, same for many possible furry webcomics that reside there. I'm sure that there are many websites in the deep web that dwarf FA but a huge margin. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2012)

What?


----------



## Oly (Sep 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> What?



Deep web is a term for sites that opt out or are unable to be included in search engines.

I doubt there are many that are that much bigger than FA, because wouldn't you hear about them from other people? If people don't talk about it and spread the links around they can hardly get to the size of FA or bigger can they?


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2012)

Oly said:


> Deep web is a term for sites that opt out or are unable to be included in search engines.


 First time I have ever heard the term. :/



> I doubt there are many that are that much bigger than FA, because wouldn't you hear about them from other people? If people don't talk about it and spread the links around they can hardly get to the size of FA or bigger can they?


 This.

And I doubt the OP will ever return to this thread.


----------



## Oly (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not an incredibly well known term. I only heard of it myself quite recently.

There's a fairly good wikipedia article about it if you care to learn a bit more.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha. Man, the furry fandom doesn't even begin to scratch the very tip of the iceberg that is the deep web. Xenomorph porn would probably be the tip. That's where the shit gets good.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 29, 2012)

In answer to the OP's question, there's a few, but a limited number of them. Most of what's been found, and or indexed by the existing deep web search engines have already either been abandoned, or been taken down by their original authors.

What's interesting about the few places I've been that are somewhat still active (1-6 people is your best average of any furry website on the deep-web) is that more than half of them are really just more private live journals. Not the same software or design, but in principle, the same idea.  

Other furry websites on the deep-web, though limited, serve the purpose of art way-stations for websites that require that you pay to access their content. Again, most of these websites have already collapsed as the need to use VPN's to find anything "furry related" was a fools errand, and the cost of accessing these sites for whatever bland content was there had poor loss-to-gain relationships in terms of access time and what was really being offered.

Nothing was new, and anything that could be offered somebody else already had. In many respects, and this is a blessing, the deep-web for furry related crap is dead. Which is to say, that nothing new and nothing that is new really goes onto these private websites at all. And that really goes for every website out there on the deep-web.





Saliva said:


> That's where the shit gets good.


I can't imagine what else is good about these sites apart from ... what? The edgy card people get to play in knowing they're there?

Just listen to Rush Limbaugh x Alex Jones squared preamble as mumbled by Joe the Plumber, or an Alabama Klansmen = 89% of the deep web.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2012)

The mystery of a site not being included in search engines and therefore really hard to find is interesting, but the practice isn't. I'm already a member of a really small video game site (and it IS included in search engines). It's not glamorous or interesting, just a small group of people that talk about video games. Hell, we don't even do anything unique to our site other than we have maybe 12 really active members and that's it. 

It's more of a nostalgia/habit than anything now for those of us that use the forum.

So yeah. A site that had interesting content worth offering wouldn't stay private. There's no profit or fun in that, as the fun of creating content is getting people to read that content.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd imagine if they're resorting to the deep web it's probably involving illegal activities and the such. The deep web encompass most of the internet so I'd imagine there would be sects of the furry fandom there but their motives for going into such an obscure place baffles me; unless illegal activities. Anyway let me just say this; NEVER GO ONTO THE DEEP WEBS. My friend, he's amazing with computers and technology, went down their and shut it off pretty quickly because he was afraid of getting the FBI on his ass; there are a lot of trap sites and many that sell large amounts of drugs such as methamphetamine.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oly said:


> I doubt there are many that are that much bigger than FA, because wouldn't you hear about them from other people? If people don't talk about it and spread the links around they can hardly get to the size of FA or bigger can they?



There could probably be some, but no one around here just probably hasn't set foot in them yet. The users of such sites probably don't even use surface web.


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> There could probably be some, but no one around here just probably hasn't set foot in them yet. The users of such sites probably don't even use surface web.


 Even if there are (which there mostly likely are) they wouldn't be very big and nothing special.
If they're so secret then they must not have much content or if they're an art gallery it could be full of content being used without permission.

You posted again, I am very surprised.


----------



## Oly (Sep 30, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Even if there are (which there mostly likely are) they wouldn't be very big and nothing special.
> If they're so secret then they must not have much content or if they're an art gallery it could be full of content being used without permission.



Pretty much this.

I mean I'm sure they exist, I'd be surprised if none did, I just doubt they're any bigger/more active than FA. That would be surprising.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 30, 2012)

Even if there is something down there worth seeing, I'll be sticking to my surface sites for now.

Besides... Furry art seems far too legal for the Deep Web :V


----------



## Oly (Sep 30, 2012)

Deep web isn't ONLY illegal stuff. It includes saaay sites that are pay-only for their content or sites that operate on content generated in real-time/by search queries, that are difficult or impossible to cache for search engines.

Although yeah no doubt there's tons of sketchy crap and illegal stuff too. :U


----------



## badlands (Sep 30, 2012)

if their on the deep web there's going to be a reason for it and frankly i don't want to be within 4 nautical miles of sites like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd imagine the furry fandom exists primarily in the surface web, certainly the biggest elements of it because popping up on a search engine means furries are more likely to find the sites and join them. 

On the other forum I goto there were long discussions about the deep web, mostly teenagers going there to crow about 'lol I went on the deep web and saw something that might be illegal!', when a vast amount of it is probably very specific dull content and they were exaggerating. 

In my view the furryfandom is, in general, too vanilla to be primarily deep web. Not specific enough, generally not too outlandish.


----------



## Sar (Sep 30, 2012)

Why would a furry community need to be in the deep web? Is there really something furries don't want the rest of the world to know about themselves?


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting topic here. I want to say something, but ima go explore the Internet for a few hours.


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 1, 2012)

i may of may not have dabbled with The Silk Road, and some (probably fake) research logs, and some imageboards.  I was very curious, but treaded lightly.  there are barely any furry-related things from what Ive seen, but you never know!  alls I saw were some messed up shit, hitmen, endless drugs, etc.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Furries, on my DEEP WEBS?!? NEVAR


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 1, 2012)

Dozens of furries are buried in shallow graves for the things they've seen on the deepweb


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 1, 2012)

I smell an adventure in the making.


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 1, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> I just wondered something, do you think there are many places of the furry community like FA that resort to the deep web? I'm sure there are tons of talented furry artists that we never see in the web we know, same for many possible furry webcomics that reside there. I'm sure that there are many websites in the deep web that dwarf FA but a huge margin. Anyone else feel the same way?


They do exist, but trust me it's horrible down there......I mean there are some rays of light down there but its buried dude in a world of shit...


----------



## Halceon (Oct 1, 2012)

Blues said:


> I smell an adventure in the making.



-Seeking Experienced Adventurers-

The Society of Gentleman Explorers is putting together an expedition to plumb the deep webs for furry content.
 We seek only those of sound mind and body, and who possess an god-like mental fortitude. 
Profits are to split evenly among the surviving members of the expedition.

Apply at the our regional headquarters if interested.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

To anyone wanting to explore the deep webs I will tell you this; don't. These are some pictures I found that are of a messaging board down there that apparently got shut down by the government. The reason why should be extremely apparent by the names of the threads; First one, Second one. The deep webs shouldn't be a place were any sane person would want to go exploring as evident from boards like the ones in the picture. And like I said before, there are a lot of trap sites not just from government agencies but also from hackers. Going to the deep webs to try to find furries is like going to chat roulette to try to find people not jacking off. Only replace the people jacking off with child porn and snuff films.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Oct 2, 2012)

Gee, what an inviting place! The skull was so happy, too! This was an interesting idea, but if I want to meet an intesting furry, I look in the mirror.

Oh and by the way, where is the regional headquarters? I have trained all my life to go to juvy because of a deep website.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 2, 2012)

From my experience not really, but there are plenty of anthro web comics that don't get much attention.


----------

